# Puppy hip issue



## Pandrews1980 (Nov 13, 2021)

I have noticed a couple of times when Monty (almost 6months) is running around (excited) his back hip looks like it has popped out? It is very brief then he is totally fine, no pain, no issues being on his back legs and has full movement! Is this normal? Should I be concerned/take him to get it checked! I can’t be sure it has popped out as it is so quick and by time I get to him he is back to normal! 😂


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like it could be luxating patella which is knee cap coming out of joint and going back in and causes them to not use leg for a few steps. I would take him to the vets to get it checked over, depending on severity it might need surgery to correct it


----------

